# 08 brute force 750 acting up after belt change????



## Lmlduradenali (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey guys I got a buddy with a 08 brute 750.... He smoked the belt, and we let her cool down and road about 15 more miles and the belt light came on and started running funny , so we changed the belt( which was totally about gone) and reset the belt light.... Runs good now but when u put in gear it wants to go and then dies... If u feather gas you can get her going and runs amazing. But when u try to stop its like some thing is not disengaging? Any ideas??? I searched around and found nothing. Installed a gates belt to btw


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

Did you guys check the deflection on the new belt? Sounds like it may be too tight if trying to creep forward when put in gear. The deflection should be 22 to 27 mm's and shoot for closer to 22 mm's for best performance. You measure this by applying 13#'s of down force to the belt...use a straight edge and a ruler to check deflection. I have used a spring loaded fish scale to measure the down force and it has worked well for me. You have to remove shims from the secondary to tighten the belt and add shims to loosen the belt. Also when you have the clutch cover off be sure that the belt trip switch is toggled toward the rear of the brute. The on off tag on that switch is misleading...just click it toward the rear. There is plenty of info on this site to help you get the belt adjusted...do a search and you will see....

---------- Post added at 07:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 PM ----------

did a search and found this old post....

Here is a pic of me checking the deflection on a prairie 360...I use a fish scale to get in the ballpark of 13#'s of downforce to check deflection on the belt....thats what the hook is in the pic...the scale is not exact science but it has always worked well for me...spec is 22 to 27 mm's and the closer to 22 the better...get down at eye level and read the where the ruler meets the bottom of the straight edge...I wish you well....plenty of good folks here that will help you thru the problem.... 
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Should have stuck w/ an OEM belt. And I would start with checking the deflection as outskirts mentioned.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

It's probably good that it's running bad cause if it was running right, that Gates belt would last about two trips to the end of the driveway and back. Yeah, tell him he'll be back in there in a day or so....and if he has 28s or larger tires and the right springs for the clutches, even less time. Only OEM, either Brute or Teryx. Some learn the hard way.


----------



## Lmlduradenali (Jan 22, 2015)

I'll let him know.... Weird cause my can am gade:maverick and outlanders I slap a gates belt on and have no issue. No measuring or any thing. And I run 29.5 OL2 on gade with clutch work with gates belt, maverick with gates and I really like them!!! Do the brutes not like any thing but oem? And why do I have to measure if the belt fits???? Is this a different clutch setup compared to can am???? Hummmmm help me???? Maybe post up a link to adjust brute force belt?


----------



## 2006bruteforce750 (Aug 5, 2014)

I have ran a dayco and have gave it hell ain't had a problem have a friend who has gon thru gates belts like crazy


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Can't can't go wrong with oem. I run a teryx belt on mine.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Lmlduradenali said:


> I'll let him know.... Weird cause my can am gade:maverick and outlanders I slap a gates belt on and have no issue. No measuring or any thing. And I run 29.5 OL2 on gade with clutch work with gates belt, maverick with gates and I really like them!!! Do the brutes not like any thing but oem? And why do I have to measure if the belt fits???? Is this a different clutch setup compared to can am???? Hummmmm help me???? Maybe post up a link to adjust brute force belt?


Different configuration on your Mav. Tell your friend to get a shop manual...its required for Brute ownership...along with a puller and a spring compressor ..lol


----------

